# Equipo panasonic SA-AKX10 no enciende



## joloso (Ago 26, 2013)

tengo dos equipos panasonic con falla parecida, al encenderlo la fuente trata de arrancar con todos sus voltages y se apaga. Desconecte el conector de alimentacion de salida de audio, el bus del cd y sigue igual es de anotar que no ilumina el display en ninguno de los dos equipos.
El voltaje de 3.3v si se mantiene estando conectado el equipo.


----------

